# Where to find a good END Dr?



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I am looking for a END dr.

Where should I begin? What should I look for?

I received some names from my Family Dr., however
she has never personally worked with them.

My question....How did you find your Endocronologist?

Have a great weekend everyone!
Thanks for everyone's support.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I am looking for a END dr.
> 
> Where should I begin? What should I look for?
> 
> ...


I never found an endo that knew what they were doing w/thyroid. Most of them specialize in diabetes.

The truth is, you don't need an endo but what you do need is a doctor that cares about getting you well, understands the thyroid, is willing to learn more and will think outside the box and is NOT a condescending personality type.

A GP, a DO, PCP or an Internist...................I see a rheumatologist. She is wonderful.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I am looking for a END dr.
> 
> Where should I begin? What should I look for?
> 
> ...


Trial and error is your best bet. I imagine you could call the office and speak with someone to clarify if they specialize in thyroid disorders although all I have ever encountered specialize in diabetes.

Graves/thyroid patients are higher maintenance - if you are a patient that questions your treatment you'll be out of luck with an endo.

I had a decent endo while being treated with anti thyroid meds but once my thyroid was out all she cared about was TSH despite the fact I had hypo symptoms. I now see a DO but have had a few GP's along the way who worked for awhile. I quit my GP's when they became obsessed with my lack of TSH.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I see you are in Arizona. Are you in Phoenix or? I'm in Phoenix and I go to an awesome endo.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I am in phoenix!
I would love to know who you see.
I am in central phoenix, but will drive anywhere.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Trial and error is your best bet. I imagine you could call the office and speak with someone to clarify if they specialize in thyroid disorders although all I have ever encountered specialize in diabetes.
> 
> Graves/thyroid patients are higher maintenance - if you are a patient that questions your treatment you'll be out of luck with an endo.
> 
> I had a decent endo while being treated with anti thyroid meds but once my thyroid was out all she cared about was TSH despite the fact I had hypo symptoms. I now see a DO but have had a few GP's along the way who worked for awhile. I quit my GP's when they became obsessed with my lack of TSH.


I appreciate the info. I am on the hunt for ANY doctor at this point.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I seen an endo. He is pretty patient and writes everything down, which is really important because I was so confused and had no memory when I was hyper. He works pretty hard to make sure I understand what he is telling me. He let me guide my own treatment, and was receptive to what I told him I had read on-line. Did not put me down at all. Referred me to a surgeon for a thyroidectomy immediately, even though it was not what he recommended, didn't try to talk me out of it at all.
He was pretty good about picking up on my parathyroid issue after surgery too. 
I would be very reluctant to have a PCP treat my thyroid issues. My PCP is pretty good, but she dismissed my thyroid issues for years, and tole me she has only ever seen 1 other person go through what I did in 30 years of practice. That's not exactly who I would want to be following up on my issues long term.


----------



## aldroe (Sep 8, 2010)

I am also in phoenix area and would like a good dr. Was thinking of going to mayo clinic as they are usually quite knowledgeable and my mom is a nurse there so she can usually figure out who is best. Seems like there is a lack of endocrinologists around here and with all the people and thyroid issues you would think it wouldn't be the case!!!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

There seems to be a lack of Endocronologists, I agree.

My only dilema with Mayo Clinic is that they don't accept Blue Cross Blue Shield.
I would love to go there. Too much $$

Thanks for the insight on the DO, MD vs Endo.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm glad I saw this thread because I have BC/BS, too, and have been looking into going to the Mayo Clinic in MN!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

mememe - I checked with Mayo Clinic here in AZ and yes, they do accept SOME BC/BS...go to www.mayoclinic.org to find out if the one in MN accepts your plan. I'm sure you have done this, but I thought I would let you know. Best of luck to you 

-Christi


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Mayo Clinic in Florida and Minnesota are preferred providers under my BC/CS Federal Employee Program. I didn't ask about Arizona, though. I do suppose there are differences between plans, obviously because you said they don't take yours  I'm sorry. Now the real decision making begins, do I go? Which one do I go to? I'd really love to hear from anyone who has been to either the Jacksonville or rochester mayo clinic!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been told that the one in MN is best for thyroid. I have to believe the one in Florida has to be good too, though don't ya think?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

If anyone knows any good thyroid docs in or around Lexington, KY, please PM me! I'm going to try to go to one more doc before taking the big plunge and traveling to the mayo clinic. It would be nice to find one closer to home rather than having to take multiple flights to another time zone!

I just got a message from someone from the Minnesota thyroid group who says that the Mayo Clinic has a bad track record for thyroid! I would not have expected to hear that!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I may be on the market for one in Columbus Ohio. Someone recommended the Cleveland Clinc, but I would rather not travel if I can avoid it.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, quiet a few of us in AZ. My first apointment is this thurs, so I'm no help, but my friend suggested I see her endo in Glendale. I hope she isn't one of those ''nuke it'' endos that I keep hearing about!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

lavender said:


> I seen an endo. He is pretty patient and writes everything down, which is really important because I was so confused and had no memory when I was hyper. He works pretty hard to make sure I understand what he is telling me. He let me guide my own treatment, and was receptive to what I told him I had read on-line. Did not put me down at all. Referred me to a surgeon for a thyroidectomy immediately, even though it was not what he recommended, didn't try to talk me out of it at all.
> He was pretty good about picking up on my parathyroid issue after surgery too.
> I would be very reluctant to have a PCP treat my thyroid issues. My PCP is pretty good, but she dismissed my thyroid issues for years, and tole me she has only ever seen 1 other person go through what I did in 30 years of practice. That's not exactly who I would want to be following up on my issues long term.


Wow, EVERYONE should have an endo like that!!!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

lavender said:


> I may be on the market for one in Columbus Ohio. Someone recommended the Cleveland Clinc, but I would rather not travel if I can avoid it.


I'd even consider Columbus or Cincy, if it's worth it. I just don't know how many more "bad" ones I can take! It does get discouraging!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Wow, quiet a few of us in AZ. My first apointment is this thurs, so I'm no help, but my friend suggested I see her endo in Glendale. I hope she isn't one of those ''nuke it'' endos that I keep hearing about!


Must be something in the water!hugs6 I am in Scottsdale, AZ but I just recently found a ENDO in Tempe...so far so good. I've only seen hime once though.
It's hard to find a doctor that has an opening before Juanuary...lol
I was lucky and got in on a cancellation.

meme - Did you ever find out if the Mayo accepts your insurance?
I hope you can find a doctor close by. hugs1 I know how frustrating that must be.

-Christi


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

yes, both mayo in MN and FL take my insurance, but I'm not so sure I want to jump right into it. I was just told by someone that the MN mayo doc's are "TSH nazis" lol...not good to hear...plus I would like to try another doc. somehwat close by (driving distance) first. I just haven't been able to talk to anyone yet regarding any! I have no clue about the ones in driving distance, and I've already been to two "bad" ones. I'm still posting on the yahoo thyroid groups for KY and OH, but so far no real luck


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Wow, EVERYONE should have an endo like that!!!


I go back and forth about being happy with him. Last time I saw him, he told me he doses replacement hormones off TSH and that he does not test FT3 which is not right. From what I can tell, he only prescribes synthroid, and I am worried about what will happen if I need something else.

He also has a tendency to tell me my symptoms are not thyroid related when I can look something up and see that it clearly is. He sends me back to my PCP who tells me it's all thyroid. It seems he only knows the most common symptoms, and I am one of the lucky ones who gets every symptom in the book.

However, he was willing to run T3 when I asked. He was also willing to listen to me, acknowledge that I was not well despite "in range" lab work and his expectations, and change the dose of my meds accordingly. He knows I'm a grad student and gave me 6 weeks of synthroid samples which was pretty considerate.

I am keeping my ears open for the "perfect doc." Perhaps that's just a fantasy. For now, I will have to hang in and see how I feel until the next bloodwork is done.


----------

